# Waterproofing vases



## Bodrighy (24 Jun 2007)

Don't now if anyone has any wisdom on this but I want to waterproof some vases and was wondering if the Plasticote you can buy will do the job. I know you can get the glass inserts but if this stuff works I would rather do it as I can use it on some I have already made. If not does anyone have any ideas about what can be used? I have some Melamine finish but it doesn't mention waterproofing on the can so don't know if that would work.

Pete


----------



## davol (24 Jun 2007)

I am not sure that any coating would be 100% water tight, either immediately or over a period of time. Fibre-glass might be an answer but I think the best bet is look for some plastic or glass bottles/containers, ignore the contents unless drinkable. You should be able to find something to fit your existing vases.

Dave C (davol)


----------



## TEP (24 Jun 2007)

Hi Pete.

There are a lot of waterproof finishes around, but none to my knowledge that will actually hold water for any length of time. They are all used to protect the surface from spills and so on, not to be actually immersed. Don't forget wood is always moving with the surrounding humidity. I don't think any applied coating would withstand that.

As Davol has said I would only use a insert, either glass/plastic or something like that.


----------



## Paul.J (24 Jun 2007)

Pete.
This is the reason why SWMBO wanted me to try and turn a wooden vase to fit over/round one of her glass vases.Still haven't got round to doing it yet though :roll: 
Paul.J


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Jun 2007)

I had a feeling this is what you'd all say. For futire turnings I can make the vase ti fit the insert but the ones that I have already made won't really take an insert unless I find something that fits by chance. Having seen a coiple of postings for wooden sinks etc I wondered if there was anything that could be applied. Neer mind....  all good experience. 

Pete


----------



## TEP (24 Jun 2007)

Pete wooden sinks used to be just bare wood, and relied on the tight fit of all parts, plus the wood swelling to seal and hold water. Same as the old wooden barrels.

If you tried it on a vase, first the wood would discolor, then probably leak slowly. 

You could try using those cheap straight sided highball glasses you can get in most supermarkets, about 4 or 6 for less than a quid. A lot less expensive than buying the so called purpose made glass tubes that are sold for large bud vases and such like.


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Jun 2007)

TEP":3j0kw26p said:


> Pete wooden sinks used to be just bare wood, and relied on the tight fit of all parts, plus the wood swelling to seal and hold water. Same as the old wooden barrels.
> 
> If you tried it on a vase, first the wood would discolor, then probably leak slowly.
> 
> You could try using those cheap straight sided highball glasses you can get in most supermarkets, about 4 or 6 for less than a quid. A lot less expensive than buying the so called purpose made glass tubes that are sold for large bud vases and such like.



That makes sense. I've been lucky finding bits & pieces in pound shops, boot sales etc. I'll keep my eyes open for suitable bits and pieces. 
Thanks for the advice

Pete


----------



## Bob Chapman (25 Jun 2007)

Some years ago I constructed a plywood 'barrel' for a water feature in the garden and lined it with fibreglass and resin that I bought at Halfords (Sylglas, or something similar?). Anyway, I still have it and it still holds water without leaking.

May be worth a try?

Bob


----------



## Wanlock Dod (25 Jun 2007)

I think Bob may be on to something. You might even be able to press the fibreglass onto the inside of the vase by inflating a balloon inside it as the resin cures.

It's good enough to make boats.....

Cheers,

Dod


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Jun 2007)

You may have an idea here, I have used fibreglass myself, the resin can be used on it's own as I have lined water tanks with it on boats. They were metal tho' so I don't know how it would be with wood as it gets pretty hot as it cures. Might give it a whirl with some scrap wood (if I can find some I can't think of a use for) Keep the ideas coming guys. I'll experiment and let you know the results.

Pete


----------

